# High water walleye on the rivers.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Anyone have any tips for fishing high water walleye on rivers? The water is very cloudy, and the current is strong, not to mention the water to fish ration has gone up....how do you guys fish the river system (red and it's tribs) when it floods like this? I usually give up on walleye and try to get sumo cats.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I definitely give walleyes a break, the problem with chasing cats is that when you lindy-rig, even with 65lb braid, you will have so much debris tumbling with the current that you constantly snag up. Or you always think that a fish is there, when its just a branch. I may keep my blood pressure down by letting the water drop a bit.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

When the red is out of the banks in GF area I have done pretty well for the eyes just throwing a bobber and a minnow or pitching a white jig with a white Mr.twister in flooded grassy areas my .02


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I jig all the dams and culverts and am still catching limits of nice walleyes.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Wingmaster said:


> I jig all the dams and culverts and am still catching limits of nice walleyes.


With the stronger current at the dams, do you change up your jigging techniques?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I will use heavier jigs. But there usually is a tiny pocket of still water, I find that first, it could be no wider then a foot. I know where most of the bigger rocks are so i fish behind them. If the water is completely boiling over, I head to the lakes. I usually fish the lakes on the weekends and when I can during the week, but fish the river every night for sure. 
Going down there right now for some eyes and cats. I do alot of night fishing too, in the summer, barely anyone out and fish are biting.


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

I fished a flooded river yesterday the walleyes were in the flooded area around the trees the trees are along the rivers edge, the walleyes were in the water behind the trees in 2to 4ft of water used jigs and crawlers, my son caught alot on beetle spins and crawlers,real fighters in the shallow water!!!


----------

